# www.security.freebsd.org domen doesn not exist!



## Mr_President (Sep 22, 2010)

hello guys!

A lot of people faced the problem to get http://www.security.freebsd.org access as such domain (with www prefix) does not exists! Please fix it urgently!!! :q

Thank you guys in advance!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 22, 2010)

What are you on about? The 'www' prefix is not mandatory. Just use http://security.freebsd.org/.


----------



## Mr_President (Sep 22, 2010)

yes. but why not it does not have it? It would be really great to get it access with www! Believe me, many people talk about that!


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 22, 2010)

Mr_President said:
			
		

> yes. but why not it does not have it? It would be really great to get it access with www! Believe me, many people talk about that!



Many may talk, but do you know, why it is sometimes good and desired to use www and when when you don't need it (hint: cookies and how they work)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 22, 2010)

I would like to see the buzzing and overcrowded forum where people talk of nothing else than putting 'www' in front of every perfectly fine URL.


----------



## Mr_President (Sep 22, 2010)

As you want.. But facts - as is.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 22, 2010)

Well, thanks for stopping by, despite the fact that we're not on http://www.forums.freebsd.org/


----------



## fronclynne (Sep 24, 2010)

Even http://www.com doesn't prepend a www . . . in fact, http://www.www.com/ redirects to http://www.com/

I'm not sure that's in any way authoritative, though.


----------



## UNIXgod (Sep 24, 2010)

Mr_President said:
			
		

> hello guys!
> 
> A lot of people faced the problem to get http://www.security.freebsd.org access as such domain (with www prefix) does not exists! Please fix it urgently!!! :q
> 
> Thank you guys in advance!



Hello. Please fix your head immediately. 

Thank you for the spam. In advance.


----------



## gkontos (Sep 24, 2010)

Mr_President said:
			
		

> Believe me, many people talk about that!


He is right, it was first news on CNN


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 24, 2010)

(which is not on http://www.cnn.com)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 24, 2010)

Ok, enough fun had. Closed.


----------

